# 1920's Stutz bicycle



## Beau (Dec 3, 2011)

I picked up a SUPER clean, mostly complete 1920's bicycle last night. 

The downtube has a tag that says "Gold Anniversary". 

Seat tube has Patents from 1915

Made in Westfield, MA 

Has the Autobike sprocket

4 digit stamp serial on the BB. 

Chainlink tires. 

Headbadge says Hall Supply Co. and Minneapolis on the bottom, with STUTZ diagonally. 

The fork is exactly like this- 






The leather Troxel saddle is in great shape still. I could air up the tires and ride it. Just looking for more info. I'm assuming its a rebadged.  I will get photos later for you all. 

I _might_ be interested in selling or trading. It's a bit older than I'm used to and I like to ride my stuff.

The saddle is the same as this in looks and condition

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=150711135882


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 3, 2011)

May not be a rebadge, manufacturers like Westfield and Davis badged  bikes for many other companies. If you can post pictures of the actual bike it would be a great help.


----------



## Beau (Dec 3, 2011)

Oops, what I meant was Stutz didn't build it. Just their headbadge. The Westfield stuff looks close, but the forks are all different. The tabs coming off the fork crown are flat stock. Mine has round bar.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sound like a darn cool bike.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 3, 2011)

"...I _might_ be interested in selling or trading. It's a bit older than I'm used to and I like to ride my stuff." 

Please count me in with those who _might_ be interested in taking it off your hands for you.   Looking forward to the pics.

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## Beau (Dec 3, 2011)

This is the closest picture I can find. Except in poor condition. Mine has the pinstriping still. Mine is missing the tank (if there was one). No rear rack. Has the kickstand on the back still. The bars also stretch out and straight back.

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/2933070


----------



## Beau (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 4, 2011)

Boy that thing is a keeper, If you get tired of it let me know.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ditto that - very cool.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 5, 2011)

its a westfield bike.makers of columbia


----------



## Sheila22Gascon (Dec 11, 2011)

*hi*

Nice bike, love em unrestored. I am keeping track of a local 1919 harley twin, with less than 100 original documented miles. It looks like it did the day it left the factory. Belongs to an early dealers son, the interesting thing is he doesn't seem to be a gear head and really has no interest in it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck with that Harley, maybe you could post some pics in the break room if you get it. Even though it's not a bicycle I'm sure everyone would love to see it.


----------



## Sheila22Gascon (Dec 20, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Good luck with that Harley, maybe you could post some pics in the break room if you get it. Even though it's not a bicycle I'm sure everyone would love to see it.



 Yeah I will be taking pictures of it and will upload the file here for you to view...Thanks


----------

